# Football game(s)



## B17ALV (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to Dubai and I would like to maybe join a 5,6,7 a side football team.
I am from Manchester and I used to play 5 a side alot in the Uk.

Please let me know if anyone can help me out.......

Cheers.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

Did you ever find a game? I'm looking for players for a Monday evening game? PM me if interested.

Cheers
JP


----------



## djn (Nov 13, 2012)

*Another player?*

Hi JP, I am also looking for a 5-a-side game, played in the UK before I moved and am wanted to start playing again if possible. Will be available most Monday's if you need more players. Can't seem to pm yet, but you can email me at danielnoblett [at] hotmail [dot] com. (cannot post emails yet either)

Dan


----------



## Andy2102 (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright lads,

I'm also new to Dubai and have been looking at getting a game in. 
I played twice a week back in the UK so am craving a game.

I signed up with Duplays as a free agent but as yet have still to get a game.

PM me if you are ever in need of a player.

Cheers

Andy.


----------



## Solace Moth (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd be keen to put my name down if you need anybody


----------



## t53w90e (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi lads,

I'm also new to Dubai and in desperate need of some football.

Would be very keen to join/create a team to play competitively. 5, 7 or 11 a side. I played back in the UK at an average standard (Sunday League 11 a side/Pitch Invasion 5 a side etc)

Also, if anyone fancies grabbing a beer then that would be good as I'm getting bored of my own company. I'm currently based in the Marina. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## A00A (Oct 9, 2012)

The bar in the Yacht Club in Dubai Marina is also quite a nice place to watch games.


----------



## hasaninuk (Dec 17, 2012)

JPC said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you ever find a game? I'm looking for players for a Monday evening game? PM me if interested.
> 
> ...




Hi JPC,

I am looking for a game and available on Monday, and most days actually so please do email me if you have any availability.

My email is:
hasaninuk (at) yahoo.co.uk


----------



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

U guys started playing already?


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

we've curently got more than enough players. We only need a goalkeeper I'm afraid.


----------



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm a terrible goalkeeper I'm afraid. Anyway, let me know if u guys need a player in future. Thanks.


----------

